# First Salmon Smoke



## portagepete (Apr 3, 2016)

Salmon.jpg



__ portagepete
__ Apr 3, 2016






My first attempt at smoking anything so I started with Salmon. I think I could have let it go for a bit more but the steak was done and the crew were banging their forks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Tasted pretty good if I do say so myself. Used a brine recipe that took 20 minutes with a couple hour cure time. Then an hour in the smoker. I think I am going to like this smoking stuff.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks tasty nice first smoke!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice job !   Thumbs Up


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 3, 2016)

PP, Your salmon looks great , nice first smoke!


----------



## portagepete (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks all, smoked about 4#'s total in the smoker. Used the new Smoke Hollow smoker the kids gave me and it held the temperature very well.


----------



## heubrewer (Apr 3, 2016)

I have been smoking salmon or steelhead every week for over a year now.

I use a very simple brine for 1 fillet (salmon) or 2 fillets (steelhead)

4 cups water
6 table spoons salt
2 table spoons brown sugar

Brine for 1 hr

Add fresh ground pepper prior to the smoke

Smoke for 1 to 1.5 hrs


Glad yours was a success 
Points to you :points:


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2016)

Awesome looking salmon!

Al


----------



## portagepete (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks HEU, I will give that a try next time. I was guessing a little longer would have been better but it still tasted good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pete


----------



## portagepete (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks Al, appreciate it!


----------



## locomotiveman (Apr 6, 2016)

*Nice!! NOW you did it....made me jump up and go $Buy$ 8/lbs of fillets. So, now my chunks are presently Meditating in the 1:4 Ratio of Canning Salt and Dark Brown Sugar. I add a little fresh Black Pepper now and just prior to the Smokin'.  *

*Bam. Heaven.   Locomotiveman Tom.  Minnesota*


----------



## portagepete (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Tom, yours sounds good as well.


----------



## heubrewer (Apr 10, 2016)

Meant to ask what wood did you use?

I love cherry for beef and pork and I have tried a bunch of different woods (Apple, pecan, orange, peach) but always go back to alder. There is just something about alder with salmon/trout.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 10, 2016)

Either all Alder or start out with Alder and end with Apple.  Both very traditional for Salmon.  PortagePete, nice first smoke.  May more to follow soon.


----------



## portagepete (Apr 10, 2016)

I actually used Mesquite. I will need to find some Alder.


----------

